# ATV plow. Right choice for small driveways?



## magnum44 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi Folks,
I am a one man operation. I only serve 8 senior citizen residential customers per storm all within 1/4 mile of my home. All customer driveways are <50L x 12W. I have a very solid Ariens snowblower and a backup in case it fails but am wondering if a used ~500cc or so 4x4 ATV with power steering would be a worthwhile purchase. (tow the Ariens behind the ATV-small atv trailer)
1 I can justify the ATV cost (~$4K) but am wondering if the small driveway sizes I am working with are too small to make the mid-size ATV purchase a wise move as it may be too big for the small spaces I operate in.
2 I am not looking to dump these customers and find larger spaces to make more money. I'm a public service. In the end the key factor is time and usability. Will an ATV I can drive from one property to another (no pickup/trailer needed) save me time per property vs the Ariens alone?
Ty,
Magnum


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How well do you think your wheeler is going to pull a trailer with a snowblower on it threw deep snow? How fast will it be when you need to clear a path for yourself from customer to customer?

is it safe to be on the road with a four wheeler pulling a trailer during the snowstorm?

Even free help can find themselves in a lawsuit you should consider having insurance.

I don’t have any time constraints and I offer service 24/7 By a fully licensed provider. I’m giving these old folks a seasonal contract to sign.

lol

Put the snowblower in the back of the truck & find a used plow for the truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not a ranger or s10 or something of that nature


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Have you considered a Winter lease on a Compact tractor with a snowblower, then charge money for ROI.

Service paying customers between your charity work.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

personal opinion.....atv plowing is not efficient, think about another ariens but go bigger into the pro models, 1/4 mile route is nothing just to walk with the machine, no piles to deal with using a blower, using an atv you will be limited on stacking snow


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

It will only be fun for about 20 minutes.
Then you will realize all the shortfalls the machine has.
Will it work,sure.
Will it save any time?
On bigger snows,yes

There is no perfect piece of equipment. 
The maneuverability is much better than a truck, but so is the capability of the plow.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe I can speak to this, as before I picked up my plow, I was looking at ATV vs. blower vs. lightweight plow. This was before I decided to do driveways for my landscaper, although the idea was in the back of my mind during the decision making process.

First, I have a gravel driveway, so automatically that means I needed a more pro level blower to handle that aspect safely. That was automatically more money.

So started looking at getting an ATV or a SxS, and getting a plow for that. Since I had neither, the cost of both would have to be weighed, and it was more money than even a pro level snow blower. There was also the aspect of, how much snow could this combo move? Research indicated that you could quickly get behind the curve with such a combo, unless you were plowing constantly. Plus if I got into plowing for others, I couldn't drive it on public roads, never mind the lack of creature comforts (heat, wind protection, cup holders!)

Finally, I already had the Jeep at the time, and even buying brand new the cost of a Homesteader/Suburbanite plow was less than an ATV/SxS+plow combo, even on the used markets. I'll admit when I was looking for the Jeep, plowing with it was on my mind; the goals for that vehicle were haul family+bikes, pull a car trailer, carry heavy things, possibly plow, in general to be a pack mule. A job for which it has been stellar at so far.

In the end, I got a Suburbanite (7'4" model), installed it myself, and was very happy with my choice.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

for driveways I use Jeeps. very maneuverable!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

magnum44 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am a one man operation. I only serve 8 senior citizen residential customers per storm all within 1/4 mile of my home. All customer driveways are <50L x 12W. I have a very solid Ariens snowblower and a backup in case it fails but am wondering if a used ~500cc or so 4x4 ATV with power steering would be a worthwhile purchase. (tow the Ariens behind the ATV-small atv trailer)
> 1 I can justify the ATV cost (~$4K) but am wondering if the small driveway sizes I am working with are too small to make the mid-size ATV purchase a wise move as it may be too big for the small spaces I operate in.
> 2 I am not looking to dump these customers and find larger spaces to make more money. I'm a public service. In the end the key factor is time and usability. Will an ATV I can drive from one property to another (no pickup/trailer needed) save me time per property vs the Ariens alone?
> ...


yes you would due fine with a ATV.

For my intown accounts I run a 02 Honda Rancher with a 50" Moose plow as I due both driveway and sidewalks. I due 3 driveway's and sidewalks. its not fast but doable. My backup is a John Deere 1032 walkbehind blower that I made a small lowboy trailer to pull behind. I can get you a pic dont have any right now. Low boy trailer is made from 2x4 and 2x6 and some small tires from a little kids pull behind wagon. Has ramp on the back that the blower goes up and the trailer is only like 8" up from the ground. ATV pulls it fine.

Snow falls 4" or less just the ATV goes. if more than 4" I take the blower due full width passes with the blower and then clean up with ATV and blade.

What Brand ATV are you thinking? 
I'm a Honda guy, Id look at 500 Foreman with foot shift.
Heated grip and Thumb are a great thing to have as well.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my gear list from another thread,

get heated Handle bar Grips and heated thumb
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SJX4R3G
and then handle bar mittens.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001Q4YMXA
you can plow with light leather glovves and have nice warm hands.

get insulated boots, 2 pairs of socks
thermal underwear,

insulated work pants, or insulated coveralls over top of reg pants.

https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/pants/work-pants/

long sleeve thermal shirt. tucked into pants along with 1st sweat shirt so your lower back can keep warm if you have to bend over.
2 sweat shirts heavy winter coat.

pair of Radio Earmuffs so you can have tunes while plowing and they help keep the hoods from the sweatshirts on.

Ski mast as well if you want.

thats what I have used and been fine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> How well do you think your wheeler is going to pull a trailer with a snowblower on it threw deep snow? How fast will it be when you need to clear a path for yourself from customer to customer?
> 
> *is it safe to be on the road with a four wheeler pulling a trailer during the snowstorm?*
> 
> ...


Some states you can license ATV/UTV and legally ride on public roads, would assume the trailer would also need to be licensed too.
As for safe.... thats a loaded question which is highly dependant on weather conditions and traffic.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Some states you can license ATV/UTV and legally ride on public roads, would assume the trailer would also need to be licensed too.
> As for safe.... thats a loaded question which is highly dependant on weather conditions and traffic.


Yes in our state you can license your wheeler atv whatever everybody drives them around here like a car. Yer just not supposed to go on the interstate.

But none of that has anything to do with my previous reply.

Legal , safe are two totally different things. 
Just ask Mark and he'll tell you that words mean things..
You can legally be out on Highway 212 but do you think it's good idea to be out on a narrow 2 Lane Highway with no shoulder where the speed limit is 70?

Will the roads be plowed ?. now how's the wheeler with high flotation tires going to work going from account to account. 2 inches of snow probably not a problem, 3 inches you're probably going to notice it. And pulling a trailer with a snowblower?? In 4-5 inches of snow and you could be struggling, 6inches I'm gonna say the atv is done. 
Even a plowed road with a slippery surface to it can be a challenge for an ATV.

It doesn't snow champagne powder everywhere every day.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Points as well Buff, My state if your trailer hauls less than 3,000 you don't need to license at all. Heck even a garden trailer would haul the snow blower around. Just need a Flashing Yellow Light for the ATV when doing snow removal and current registration stickers and your set in my town.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes in our state you can license your wheeler atv whatever everybody drives them around here like a car. Yer just not supposed to go on the interstate.
> 
> But none of that has anything to do with my previous reply.
> 
> ...


Good points but all his drives are within 1/4 mile of his home probaly not going on a street that has a higher Speed Limit than 25MPH. Any Decent 4x4 ATV will go threw 6" of snow with out problems. Pulling a small trailer with a snow blower is not a problem either. Also its all senior citizen driveways he is doing, Due they have a time sensitve that there drives are cleared out by 6am or its a when he gets it done that day thats fine with them?

Need the OP to fill in some holes on his request. 
Where he Lives?
Avg Amount of snow to be moved?
How many times a year?
Avg Temp when Having to plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes in our state you can license your wheeler atv whatever everybody drives them around here like a car. Yer just not supposed to go on the interstate.
> 
> But none of that has anything to do with my previous reply.
> 
> ...


There's no way I'd ride on HWY212.
Agree with the issue pulling "dead weight" in deeper snow and you wouldn't want to plow your way to the site.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sublime68charge said:


> Good points but all his drives are within 1/4 mile of his home probaly not going on a street that has a higher Speed Limit than 25MPH. Any Decent 4x4 ATV will go threw 6" of snow with out problems. Pulling a small trailer with a snow blower is not a problem either. Also its all senior citizen driveways he is doing, Due they have a time sensitve that there drives are cleared out by 6am or its a when he gets it done that day thats fine with them?
> 
> Need the OP to fill in some holes on his request.
> Where he Lives?
> ...





sublime68charge said:


> Good Points as well Buff, My state if your trailer hauls less than 3,000 you don't need to license at all. Heck even a garden trailer would haul the snow blower around. Just need a Flashing Yellow Light for the ATV when doing snow removal and current registration stickers and your set in my town.


According to the loaction shown the OP is in a coastal town on the southside of Long Island NY. I doubt NY allows ATV/UTV to be riden on public roads and pretty sure any trailer needs to be licensed with DOT approved lighting. You're assumption about the speed limit ia probably very close.
It's my understanding the Op's location is a low snow area with a few larger storms periodically and being on the coast it's probably pretty wet snow too.


----------

